# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Bộ hòa lưới điện năng lượng mặt trời cho hộ gia đình

## nghiagend12

*Điện năng lượng mặt trời* cho mọi nhà - *Công Nghệ Đạt Việt* là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp những thiết bị điện năng lượng mặt trời nổi tiếng, chất lượng tốt được tín dụng tại Trà Vinh và các vùng phụ cận. Tuy là một công nghệ hiện đại giúp người sử dụng tiết kiệm được không ít chi phí cho những thiết bị phát điện hàng tháng song chẳng phải ai cũng hiểu và ứng dụng công nghệ này một cách hiệu nghiệm.

Một số thông tin cơ bản trong bài viết sau sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về các vấn đề liên quan tới điện năng lượng mặt trời trước quyết định có nên hòa lưới chúng cho hộ gia đình của mình hay không.
*Tiện lợi khi hòa lưới điện năng lượng mặt trời cho hộ gia đình là gì?*

*Tiết kiệm chi chi phí điện năng*

Thay vì gắt gỏng khi nhìn hóa đơn chi trả điện mỗi tháng thì nay thiết bị điện năng lượng mặt trời giúp bạn dành dụm lên tới 90% giá trị điện năng cho quá trình sinh sống và sản xuất.

*Hệ thống điện an toàn, cố định
*
Hệ thống điện quốc gia có thể bị ngắt đột xuất khi có sự cố xảy ra. Song điện mặt trời có tính bình-ổn cao và rất an toàn trong suốt quá trình thu nạp và truyền tải.

*Tuổi thọ cao*

Nếu dùng đúng cách và hợp lý thì mạng lưới điện mặt trời của bạn có thời gian sử dụng lên đến hơn 35 năm. Một con số “đáng đồng tiền bát gạo”.

*Tiết kiệm giá thành*

Bạn sẽ không mất bất cứ chi phí bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa cho mạng lưới  điện năng lượng mặt trời từ nhà phân phối xứng đáng nổi tiếng

*Nguyên-tắc vận hành của điện mặt trời*

Điện năng lượng mặt trời là nguồn điện được chuyển hóa từ ánh nắng mặt trời thông qua các tấm pin dựa trên hiệu ứng quang điện của những chất bán dẫn phía trong tấm pin mặt trời. Khi khai thác nguồn năng lượng này, người ta kết nối không ít thiết bị lại tạo nên một mạng lưới điện mặt trời. Từ đó chuyển đối quang năng của mặt trời thành điện năng cung ứng cho nhịp độ sinh sống và chế tạo của người dùng.

Khi công suất hòa lưới nhờ công suất tải thì tải tiêu dùng điện hoàn toàn từ pin năng lượng mặt trời. Tuy nhiên nếu công suất hòa lưới nhỏ hơn công suất tải thì tải sẽ lấy thêm lưới bù vào. Nếu bạn dùng thiết bị hòa lưới để mạng lưới điện năng lượng mặt trời vào hộ gia đình của mình thì có thể chuyển đổi năng lượng mặt trời hòa chung vào mạng lưới đất nước.

Vào ban ngày, năng lượng mặt trời chuyển hóa thành điện năng nhiều dẫn đến thừa thì thiết bị điện hòa lẫn lưới sẽ đẩy lượng điện không dùng tới đó vào lưới điện quốc gia. Khi đó, công tơ điện nhà bạn sẽ đếm ngược.

Ngược lại vào ban đêm, mạng lưới pin năng lượng mặt trời không sản sinh điện nữa thì thiết bị hòa lưới sẽ giúp bù điện lưới vào mạng điện gia đình, lúc đó công tơ sẽ đếm tăng. Điều này cũng có nghĩa gia đình bạn dành dụm được một khoảng không ít để việc dùng điện mỗi tháng theo cách hữu ích và khoa học nhất có thể.

*Nguyên-tắc vận hành:*

Ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu thẳng vào pin mặt trời sẽ được biến đổi thành dòng điện một chiều theo hiệu ứng quang điện.

Thiết bị inverter chuyển đổi dòng điện kích lên thành dòng điện xoay chiều sin chuẩn 220v có cùng hiệu suất và tần số với điện lưới.

Thông qua sạc NLMT sẽ sạc đầy mạng lưới ắc quy tiết kiệm.

Trực tiếp hòa vào điện lưới quốc gia, cả hai nguồn điện sẽ song song đáp-ứng điện cho những tải tiêu thụ điện.

Chỉ khi điện mặt trời không sản sinh đủ cung cấp cho hệ thống thì những tải tiêu thụ mới nhận điện từ điện lưới.

_Xem thêm: [replacer_a]_

*Điện mặt trời là gì?*

Điện năng lượng mặt trời còn được gọi là quang điện hay quang năng, là lĩnh vực tham khảo thêm và ứng dụng công nghệ biến đổi ánh sáng mặt trời trực tiếp thành điện năng bằng pin mặt trời. Nói một cách đơn thuần, chúng sản xuất ra nguồn năng lượng sạch, thân thiện với điều kiện nên tốc độ phát triển tương đối mạnh tính đến lúc hiện tại.

*Lý do bạn nên sử dụng dịch vụ của nhà cung Công Nghệ Đạt Việt*

Với không ít năm vận hành trong chuyên ngành cung cấp và lắp đặt những thiết bị kỹ thuật số, đơn vị thiết bị an ninh ở Trà Vinh đã và đang tiếp tục công việc hòa lưới điện năng lượng mặt trời cho hộ gia đình ở khắp những tỉnh Trà Vinh, các vùng phụ cận một cách nhanh chóng, an toàn và tiết kiệm.

Hàng ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp của Đạt Việt luôn vận hành với ý thức nhiệm vụ cao, hiện diện kịp thời ngay khi những loại mặt hàng của mình gặp trở ngại. Đó là cách đảm bảo cho chất lượng, chức năng và tuổi thọ của sản phẩm được hoạt động theo đúng những gì nó đã được cài đặt.

Hãy contact với Công Nghệ Đạt Việt để mua được những thiết bị điện năng lượng mặt trời tiên tiến, hiện đại và thời thượng nhất hiện nay với giá ưu đãi nhất có thể.

Hotline: *0909136089 - 0983205502*
Địa chỉ: 69 Đồng Khởi, Khóm 9, Phường 6, Thành phố Trà Vinh

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH !!!

----------

